# got a kindle fire for Christmas and am so confused.



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't want to hurt my sister's feelings, but I really don't like this and don't think it will have value for me.  I'm confused about how to even connect to a wifi.  I have a little kindle to read on and it connects me automatically.  I think with this one, I have to have wifi and a router?  I don't have that.

Can someone advise me?


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sounds to me like the Kindle you have is an eink kindle with 3G build in.  The Kindle Fire's do not come with internet build in (except one of the 8.9" versions and you have to pay for a data plan with it) so if you do not have wifi in your house the Fire will probably not be very useful for you.  It is possible to side load content onto it by using the usb cord and your computer but that is no very convenient IMO.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you so much.  That is what I needed to know.  Now...how to tell my sister?  She was so proud to give it to me.  Rats...


----------



## Billy_Steph (Dec 20, 2010)

if you have a smart phone you can load FoxFi app and make your phone a free hot spot and kindle fire runs great!  I am on verizon.


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't be so hasty, you can take your kindle fire to a MacDonalds or some other business that offers free wifi (some libraries, too) and download your books there. If the only reader you have is an e-ink, you may find yourself using your fire more and more to read in poor light and darkness. It should get all your books(remember to click on the books to download them fully, otherwise you'll just have the cover icon), and you can purchase apps and games as well, a lot of free ones, too. It is also handy for checking your e-mail, facebook and other websites when traveling, when you stop at MacDonalds. Also remember to turn off the wifi when not using it, to save on the battery.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all of your helpful suggestions.  I'm a bit too old I think for most technology. I don't understand it and it just stresses me out.  I don't even own a cell phone, am getting ready to dump Facebook, and I seldom leave my apt.  I'll have to figure out what to do from here, but I can't think of anything it can do that I would enjoy.  I think I may end up as a crazy old cat lady yelling at kids to get off my lawn...if I had a lawn.  LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think you need to be honest with your sister and tell her you appreciate her very generous gift but that it's not the right one for you and explain why, as you have here.  Ask her if she would be willing to exchange it for a gift card so that you can buy books for your existing Kindle; the cost of a Fire would buy you a lot of books!

Betsy


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I think you are right Betsy.  I am going to do that and I think she will be okay with it.  She surely remembers that she had to stay on the phone talking me through connecting every DVD player I ever had.  LOL  She is a very technically minded person and sometimes forgets that I'm the polar opposite of that.    

I would love to buy some books and cd's instead.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

JeanneM said:


> Thank you so much. That is what I needed to know. Now...how to tell my sister? She was so proud to give it to me. Rats...


Just let her know that you've realized that it needs a WiFi network which you don't have, so it's not going to work at your home as things stand.

BUT. . . .there are a couple of things to think about.

First, you can use any WiFi network that's open -- so a coffee shop or something. Second, if you have broadband internet at your home, it's dead easy to set up a WiFi router and then you WILL have wifi at home.

THAT said -- it's more than just a device for reading -- there are games and utility apps, you can watch videos, or use it for audible books or music listening. If none of those appeal to you At All then, no, the device is probably not for you. Just be honest with her -- she probably knew you liked your Kindle and was trying to get you the latest and best. . . .

Here's a suggestion. . . . talk to her about it and maybe return the Fire -- it should still be within the holiday return period -- and have her order you a PW instead. With 3G. That will still cost less than the Fire and will be the 'latest and best' in the eInk Kindle line. AND, you'll have your old one as a back up.  Always a good plan.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks, Ann.  

I'm not sure what a PW is, but I really like my little kindle to just read on.  I guess I'm a low tech kind of gal.  I will talk to her today about it..maybe she would like it for herself.  That would be a nice option.  Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

'PW' is the board shorthand for "PaperWhite" -- the latest kindle with the integrated screen light.


Link to WiFi/3G model


----------

